# Control de velocidad motores BLDC sin sensores de efecto hall



## edinson lopez (Sep 24, 2012)

BUENAS NOCHES.
Soy nuevo en este foro y lo que necesito es saber que programa asembler , y circuito puedo usar
con el PIC 16f84  o cualquier otro para controlar motores tres fases sin tener que utilizar sensores de efecto hall para mover un motor de disco duro el cual no posee sensores de efecto hall.. gracias de antemano.


----------



## tiago (Sep 25, 2012)

Te muevo a ésta sección, que es mas de tu pregunta. Fíjate dónde abres los temas.

Saludos.


----------



## Melghost (Sep 25, 2012)

Pues yo creo que necesitas conectar el PIC a un driver de motores paso a paso, o algo que se le parezca.

En cuanto al programa en Assembler, busca por ahí algún ejemplo, que debe de haberlo, y lo adaptas a tu PIC y a tus salidas.

Si quieres controlar la posición del rotor, la cosa se complica y tendrías que medir la f.e.m. en las bobinas del motor para detectar si el rotor se ha movido como le has pedido. No sé si existe ese circuito integrado o te lo tienes que hacer. Pero si la carga mecánica que vas a mover tiene siempre el mismo momento de inercia, yo programaría una rampa suave para acelerar y para frenar, y haría pruebas hasta hallar la aceleración angular óptima, sin ningún tipo de detección.


----------



## edinson lopez (Sep 27, 2012)

gracias por tu respuesta Melghost pero lo que necesito hacer es el driver completo para hacer girar el motor en una sola direccion ojo el motor es bldc no paso a paso quiere decir q es trifasico solo contiene tres hilos y he visto otras personas que lo han logrado sin utilizar sensores de efecto hall como logro eso gracias ..


----------



## Melghost (Sep 27, 2012)

Pues lo siento, pero si es BLDC (corriente continua sin escobillas) y además es trifásico... mis neuronas se cortocircuitan...


----------



## edinson lopez (Oct 9, 2012)

por favor algiien que me ayude gracias melghost


----------



## chinouv (Oct 9, 2012)

creo que esto te puede ayudar

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/construccion-motor-brushless-casero-36299/

míralo "completo" y después nos comentas si te sirvio


----------



## edinson lopez (Oct 17, 2012)

la verdad ya lo vi todo y como siempre en este tipo de tutoriales estas buscando todo acerca de tu proyecto y otras personas meten "añadijos" que a veces no van a al caso se salen del tema vuelven dan vueltas suben bajan  pero no resuelven el inconveniente ni el problema que se estipulo gracias.


----------



## Dario (Oct 21, 2012)

edinson lopez dijo:


> la verdad ya lo vi todo ...


 de verdad? y te saltaste este mensaje???_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/314595/ _y este circuito que encontre con codigo y todo listo para ensamblar y cargar en el pic??? http://www.silicium628.fr/article_i.php?id=14&cat= 
saludosss
pd: (actualice el link que estaba caido)


----------



## edinson lopez (Oct 24, 2012)

muchas gracias ... dario 
lo unico es q no me funciona el programa asembler ..... perdona lo podrias probar tu y me dices s ite sirvio ....
gracias de antemano ...


----------



## Dario (Oct 25, 2012)

yo lo probe hace un tiempo y funciono muy bien. pero no paso del protoboard, ya que el costo final casi igualaba al de un variador comercial, por lo que decidi cancelarlo y comprar directamente un variador comercial... saludosss


----------



## edinson lopez (Oct 25, 2012)

ole dario y estoy utilizando el mplab para montarlo y simularlo valga la redundancia ,
y de verdad me aparece un error en la memoria ram del pic aunque voy a probar de todas las formas haber que puedo hacer gracias por tu respuesta parcero ...


----------



## Dario (Oct 25, 2012)

bueno, mira, aqui subo el archivo que habia antes en el sitio. talves ahora cambio algo en el codigo, en este achivo esta el circuito y su hex listo para cargar en el pic ademas del fuente en asm. saludosss


----------



## edinson lopez (Oct 26, 2012)

muchas gracias dario pero solo una ultima pregunta, claro que el hex no se deja importar y el asembler solo funciona el delay pero en el circuito dibujado dice q es el pic 16f628 
y el archivo esta encabezado como pic16f628A  tal vez por eso no me corre te agradeceria muchisimo si me ayudan ya q esto sirve para las futuras personas interesadas en este asunto tan intrigante como son los motores BLDC gracias


----------



## Dario (Oct 26, 2012)

edinson lopez dijo:


> pero en el circuito dibujado dice q es el pic 16f628
> y el archivo esta encabezado como pic16f628A tal vez por eso no me corre


la verdad, no tengo idea... tengo entendido que el f628 y el f628A son iguales. no recuerdo bien, pero me parece haber compilado el asm sin problemas con el mplab y si la memoria no me falla, funciono tambien perfectamente... te aviso que el hex del archivo funciona muy bien en un pic 16f628A. saludosss


----------



## jafra (Oct 6, 2013)

buenas una pregunta esero que me respondan, tambien intente compilar el codigo pero nada siemrpe me sale error luego cargue  el programa en el pic, arme el circuito pero nada no responde, asi que supuse que seria porque neceita una señal de entrada y le meti una señal ppm pero nada ... me podrian decir como es que lo hicieron andar porfavor es urgente,


----------

